# Topics > Toys >  Brightlings, Spin Master Corp., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

spinmaster.com/brand.php?brand=cat_brightlings&gender=&age=&pageSize=0&pageNo=1

spinmaster.com/product_detail.php?pid=p20738

----------


## Airicist

Brightlings - get to know your new best friend

Published on Sep 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with your Brightlings

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> Have a silly time with Brightlings! She has a ton of personality and loves to play with you. Brightlings have three fun ways to play: play, repeat, and music. Come play with your new silly best friend!

----------

